# Windjammer Landing - St. Lucia



## gnipgnop (Mar 17, 2006)

I noticed on the RCI details regarding Windjammer Landing #3025 that there is a fee for a 2 BR villa of $215.00 a week for utilities and maid service.  What type of maid service do I have to pay for if I am going AI?  What are the utilities?  Is there A/C in these villas?  In addition to AI costs the fee seems like so much to pay to go to this resort.  Any help or advice you can give would be so appreciated.  This is first time to WJ and first time out of U.S.  HELP, PLEASE


----------



## tmpp (Mar 17, 2006)

gnipgnop said:
			
		

> I noticed on the RCI details regarding Windjammer Landing #3025 that there is a fee for a 2 BR villa of $215.00 a week for utilities and maid service.  What type of maid service do I have to pay for if I am going AI?  What are the utilities?  Is there A/C in these villas?  In addition to AI costs the fee seems like so much to pay to go to this resort.  Any help or advice you can give would be so appreciated.  This is first time to WJ and first time out of U.S.  HELP, PLEASE




Windjammer is a beautiful resort !! - You are paying for daily maid service  - bedrooms are air-conditoned not the living area  - great resot - You won't regret your visit to St. Lucia and WIndjammer!


----------



## runlikeanantelope (Mar 17, 2006)

Agree, Windjammer is a great resort.  AI is the way to go.  Can't comment on fees though since I only own a 1bedroom.


----------



## PBlais (Mar 17, 2006)

The maid service even includes doing dishes. It's about as complete as it gets including turn down service. The fees are added when you trade in. Personally I think the AI is more than you can eat or drink in a day. I think you can pay as you go and be drunk and fat the whole time for less money. The food is quite good I think, but I just can't eat three big meals per day.

I do like Windjammer a WHOLE lot. We have owned since 2000 and never trade it.


----------



## riverside (Mar 18, 2006)

We own there now but when we first traded in we didn't blink an eye at the cost.  It was so worth it to stay there.  The maid service is similar to what you would get on a cruise ship.  They even left mints on our pillow and did our dishes.  Anything you want or need?  Just ask and it's done with a smile.  Not all of the units are only air conditioned in the bedrooms.  Some units have air conditioning throughout.  

The all inclusive is a wash, we think.  They will let you do it for just 3 days (any consecutive 3) so we did it for the first 3 days and had eaten so much that after that we didn't care if we didn't eat 3 full meals a day and I think we saved money for the rest of the trip.  At the beach they have flags that you raise to get a drink....don't even have to get up from your chair.  You can do that whether you are all inclusive or not.  You sign for everything regardless, but if you are on the AI it just shows up as a set amount.

And your own plunge pool.....so romantic!!!


----------



## gnipgnop (Mar 18, 2006)

*Windjammer Landing, St. Lucia*

Gee! Thanks everyone, your help is very appreciated.  The airfare from PA, the AI fee and now I see the maid and utility fee...well, it's all so overwhelming.  I think this trip will dwindle down most of our savings.  PLEASE TELL ME IT'S WORTH IT!  AND BE HONEST. :


----------



## riverside (Mar 18, 2006)

I thought we did


----------



## Janette (Mar 18, 2006)

We booked an exchange for June to celebrate our 40th anniversary. I was aware of the expenses when I booked. The unit we got was on the Sightings board. I put it on hold, did a day of research, and then booked it. We were very lucky to book so early that we were able to get FF tickets. We can't wait.


----------



## malshoe (Mar 18, 2006)

*Windjammer Landing*

we were there in august. the place is super. we took the all inclusive for 3 days and skipped a day to eat in town.the restaurants on the property are very good.i don t know about 5 star but they were really good. the maid came daily and did a great job.it was one of our best vacations.


----------



## gnipgnop (Mar 20, 2006)

*Windjammer*

Thanks everybody ~ you were most helpful.


----------



## Babs from UK (Mar 21, 2006)

Here's another recommendation for Windjammer! I have been going since 1998 and will be back in June this year. Can't wait................Very cold and grey in England right now.

The maid service is usually excellent and the towels and linens are changed everyday should you so wish. Our pool was cleaned once every two days and our jacuzzi whenever we asked. If you have one of the more modern 2-bedrooms there will be aircon in the living room but you may have to pay more points for this type of villa.


----------



## lookforbest (Mar 28, 2006)

*Also loved it*

We loved Windjammer.  It was a few years back, but love to look at the pictures.  One of the restauarants was our favorite, Italian I believe.  Breakfast place not as good, but Oh what a view! We went down just for that. Eat in the room if you are trying to save money.  One night we had a dinner catered in our villa.  It was awsome!


----------



## Babs from UK (Mar 29, 2006)

*Windjammer*

The Italian place is "Papa Dons" and is very popular. It is one of the few places you will need to book. Great food and pizzas.

We usually have breakfast "downstairs" twice a week, otherwise eat up in our villa and enjoy the view from there. We don't stay all inclusive as there is too much to see and do both at the resort and elsewhere.


----------



## gnipgnop (Apr 11, 2006)

I have one more question about visiting St. Lucia.  What are the best months to travel.  I would like warm weather and very little rain.  I guess I am looking for the months with the least amount of rain.  Is summer time the best to go??  We do not have children traveling with us so we would be able to schedule anytime of year.  Thanks


----------



## PBlais (Apr 11, 2006)

St Lucia is part rain forest so it can rain a little bit on every day. A quick 30 minute shower is common all the time. June  / July are the more rainy months but not that much more. It is a bit warmer in the summer than winter but not by all that much. Highs mid 80's and lows around 70 give or take every day. It really does not vary a great deal. I would say work the airline tickets for the best time. Flights seem to be increasing so there can be soime better deals into View Fort. Castries is closer and the cab is cheaper but in the end it take door to door about the same. Windjammer is very kid friendly and you get folks from England and canada as much as the US so if you figure the school holidays that might help.


----------



## Babs from UK (Apr 12, 2006)

Just one thing. The construction work to sort out the problems from the small landslip is still going on and doesn't look like it is going to finish any time yet. There are trucks going in and out and recent reports have said the resort is quite noisy. New construction on hotel units is due to start in June. It might be advisable to check this out before you firm up a date. June/July weatherwise can be rainy. March-early May is quite a good time to go. Even January can have its fair share of rain.


----------

